# Maggots



## Bright (Nov 19, 2015)

Where can I find some maggots I live in Mansfield area don't mind driving. Thanks


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Call walmart, in Bucyrus they have waxworms already.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JH7HY8PYHGNXSJJW7TH


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

500 on their way to my door from the eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

Try the Trading Post in Mifflin.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought they closed that place in Mifflin?


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry, haven't lived in Mansfield for several decades, but my buddy down your way said that the Mifflin marina has bait. Good luck.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

also try your local pet store I have even used their feeder fish for crappie but they will have wax worms, meal worms and reptile munchies available


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

What species of "feeder" fish does your local pet store sell, if you don't mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

HookBender said:


> What species of "feeder" fish does your local pet store sell, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are some kinda tetras? super cheap like $3 a doz closer then a drive to lakeside bait


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm no biologist but I am fairly sure that Tetra's are not a native fish. That's pretty thin ice there.

But the pet store for waxes and or spikes is a great idea, I never even thought of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

